
Epitaph for a Bronx Accent - whocansay
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-life-and-religion/215862/epitaph-for-a-bronx-accent
======
krallja
> Perhaps I should have recorded him the way indigenous people, in those
> tribes that have been decimated, will sometimes record the last of their
> older relatives who speak a dying language. But it is all of a piece: His
> hunched shoulders, his dark eyebrows, the deep circles under his eyes, and
> his acerbic tone—a recording could not do it credit.

Take a video.

~~~
mark212
how? he's dead

